# Where to find a culinary High School



## dbukky (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi,
My name is Debby and my son wants to attend culinary school. My husband and I have been thinking that maybe it would be beneficial if he attended his last year of school at a high school with a culinary program. My question is where do I find a high school with a good culinary program? Thank you in advance for your time and assistance.
Debby


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Debbie,

PM "Jim" he is a culinary instructor at a High school.

Just go to Members and click on "J" to find him.

Good luck.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would check out this listing by the House Of Education. If you fill out a form you also help out ChefTalk.com

http://yarnas.com/clk/wengbaifohaorun


----------



## dbukky (Apr 10, 2004)

Thank you both for you rapid response. 
Debby


----------

